# subs not working



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

i have 2 jl 10" w0's that are hooked to a clarion proaudio amp. The thing is wired correctly thats for sure. but the subs dont work... but when i unplugged the amp remote wire in the back of the head unit and attack it again the subs give like to thumps and then stop. Ive heard the subs work before w/ this amp so i dont know what to do HELP!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Well first you should stop attacking the remote wire, it doesn't like that . After that is all taken care of, check the amp with the remote wire and everything hooked up. Is the protection light on? Is it possible you wired the subs to the amp in parallel instead of series and dropped the impedence too low for the amp to handle?


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

One thing I know...did you ground the Amp? Cause that was a prob we ran into for 20 seconds when we forgot to ground my amp.


----------



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

amp is grounded. i stopped attacking the remote wire lol. your idea sounds interesting sr20demon. not sure what it means though... The subs in the box i believe are powered in series (that means their all seperately wired right) some guy told me to bridge them when i connected them to the amp..... not sure what he did but only two wire go to 2 of the 4 terminals on the amp... i know nothing about subs incase you didnt notice.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

dude check to see what ohm load each sub is at the w-0 is available in three ohm load configs 4, 8, or 12. second check to see what ohm stable your amp is at. then get back to us


----------



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

what ohm stable?.... I changed all the nobs and switches around while music was playing and they never worked.... BTW whenever i turn on my car / headunit the subs give like 2 ponds it's really odd.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

The thump is probably just a small DC signal that gets passed to the sub when the amp turns on and off, nothing to worry about.

So your amp is bridged (wired from the + on one channel and the - on the other channel). Most amps are only stable down to 4ohm when bridged. You need to check how the subs are wired and what the ohm configuration is for each one. If you have the 4ohm versions of the sub and they're wired in parallel you will be putting a 2ohm load on your amp. Since it probably is only stable down to 4ohm, a 2ohm load will send it into protection mode.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

the thump sound you are getting is not normal i would check the groung that is the most common source for the thump sound. what model clarion amp do you have? most amps are only 2 ohm stable. if you have it at one ohm the overload should kick in and not let the amp work


----------



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

the amp turns on. so it must be grounded right?
its a clarion proaudio 75Wx2


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

an amp will still turn on even if it is not grounded properly. find out what ohm load the subs are so we can figure out what ohm load you need to have them at


----------



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

ok so im driving today and the subs just kick in. then the amp fell off the sub box (not screwed down woops) and now they dont work anymore. I think a wire might be bad because i got them from my friend used and he said they just ripped em out of his car.


----------

